# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل كان  إدريس قبل نوح عليه السلام؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قول بعض العلماء ان ادريس قبل نوح عليه السلام فيه نظر
ولعل عمدتهم بعض الاثار الاسرائيلية 
وهو قول فيه معارضه لمافي صحيح البخاري من حديث الشفاعة
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : (كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوة فرفع إليه الذراع وكانت تعجبه فنهس منها نهسة وقال أنا سيد القوم يوم القيامة هل تدرون بم يجمع الله الأولين والآخرين في صعيد واحد فيبصرهم الناظر ويسمعهم الداعي وتدنو منهم الشمس فيقول بعض الناس ألا ترون إلى ما أنتم فيه إلى ما بلغكم ألا تنظرون إلى من يشفع لكم إلى ربكم فيقول بعض الناس أبوكم آدم فيأتونه فيقولون يا آدم أنت أبو البشر خلقك الله بيده ونفخ فيك من روحه وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك وأسكنك الجنة ألا تشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى ما نحن فيه وما بلغنا فيقول ربي غضب غضبا لم يغضب قبلة مثله ولا يغضب بعده مثله ونهاني عن الشجرة فعصيته نفسي نفسي اذهبوا إلى غيري اذهبوا إلى نوح فيأتون نوحا فيقولون يا نوح أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل الأرض وسماك الله عبدا شكورا أما ترى إلى ما نحن فيه ألا ترى إلى ما بلغنا ألا تشفع لنا إلى ربك فيقول ربي غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبلة مثله ولا يغضب بعده مثله نفسي نفسي ائتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيأتوني فأسجد تحت العرش فيقال يا محمد ارفع رأسك واشفع تشفع وسل تعطه 
والشاهد من الحديث  قول الناس لنوح عليه السلام ((فيأتون نوحا فيقولون يا نوح أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل الأرض ))

----------


## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أبا محمد ،

قد يكون إدريس نبياً كآدم فحسب .وليس رسولاً .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

طيب لو قلنا يا أبا محمد بأن إدريس عليه السلام نبيا وليس رسولا
فما جوابك ؟
ثم إدريس عليه السلام من ذرية آدم [سورة مريم: 57-58]
وقال ابن جرير رحمه الله: (إدريس جَد نوح).اهـ
ثم انظر: " في موكب النبيين" ص127-129.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

سبحان الله توافق عجيب
لم أطلع على مشاركتك الكريمة أخي حمد، إلا بعد إرسال مشاركتي، فبارك الله فيك.

----------


## حمد

أثبِت أنّك لم تستفد من مشاركتي شيئاً أخي أشرف :Smile: 

للفائدة :
((واذكر في الكتاب إدريس ، إنه كان صدّيقاً نبياً * ورفعناه مكاناً عليّاً ))
عليه السلام ، جمع بين الصدّيقية والنبوة .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ليس لي من إثبات إلا قولي؛ فأنا كنت تاركا الصفحة مفتوحة وأنا أكتب المشاركة، وكانت خلوا من مشاركتك الكريمة أخي حمد، فهل تقبل قولي ؟! : )

----------


## الحمادي

يُقبَل قولُ مدَّعٍ بيمينه (ابتسامة)
شكر الله لكم جميعاً

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

والله لم أستفد من مشاركة أخي العزيز حمد (ابتسامة وترحيب على طول الغيبة)

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

قال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن :
( نوح أول رسول بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض بعد آدم بتحريم البنات والأخوات والعمات والخالات وسائر الفرائض ; كذلك في صحيح الأثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن قال من المؤرخين : إن إدريس كان قبله فقد وهم . والدليل على صحة وهمه في اتباعه صحف اليهود , وكتب الإسرائليات الحديث الصحيح { في الإسراء , حين لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آدم وإدريس , فقال له آدم : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح , والابن الصالح . وقال له إدريس : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والأخ الصالح } . 
ولو كان إدريس أبا لنوح على صلب محمد لقال له : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والابن الصالح . فلما قال له : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والأخ الصالح دل على أنه يجتمع معه في أبيهم نوح  , ولا كلام لمنصف بعد هذا  " . 
http://www.islam***.org/ver2/library..._no=46&ID=1065

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال الطاهر ابن عاشور رحمه الله في «التحرير والتنوير» (16/131-132):
(ووقع في حديث مالك بن صعصعة عن الإسراء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماوات أنه وجد إدريس عليه السلام في السماء وأنه لما سلَّم عليه قال: «مرحبا بالأخ الصالح، والنبي الصالح» فأُخذ منه أن إدريس عليه السلام لم تكن له ولادة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأنه لم يقل له «والابن الصالح»: ولا دليل في ذلك؛ لأنه قد يكون قال ذلك اعتبارا بأخوّة التوحيد، فرجَّحها على صلة النسب، فكان ذلك من حكمته.
على أنه يجوز أن يكون ذلك سهوًا من الراوي؛ فإن تلك الكلمة لم تثبت في حديث جابر بن عبد الله في «صحيح البخاري». وقد جزم البخاري في أحاديث الأنبياء بأن إدريس جد نوح أوجد أبيه، وذلك يدل على أنه لم ير في قوله: «مرحبا بالأخ الصالح» ما ينافي أن يكون أبا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم).اهـ
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم  أشرف بن محمد 
تقول وقد جزم البخاري في أحاديث الأنبياء بأن إدريس جد نوح أوجد أبيه،
لوسمحت اعطني دليل البخاري من القران اوالسنة 
انا قدبينت من السنة الثابتة عند البخاري ان نوح اول الرسل في الارض 
وللفائدةالترتيب الزمني للأنبياء وذكر أماكنهم 
الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي 
من درس: وجوب الإيمان بالأنبياء جميعاً 
يذكر بعض العلماء الأنبياء بحسب وجودهم، وهذا فيه إشكال؛ لأنه قد يصعب ترتيبهم لما في بعضهم من الاختلاف، فمثلاً: بعضهم يقول: إن أولهم آدم، وهم متفقون على أن آدم هو أول الأنبياء، ثم بعد ذلك: نوح عليه السلام، فيأتي من يقول: إن إدريس هو الحفيد الخامس أو الرابع لآدم عليه السلام، وليس عندنا يقين في ذلك. 
ومن العلماء من يرى أن إدريس عليه السلام ما هو إلا نبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل، أي: من ذرية إبراهيم عليه السلام. 
ونحن لا يهمنا إلا أن نؤمن بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى أرسل إدريس وسماه في القرآن، ونحن نؤمن بما ذكر الله عنه؛ حيث قال تعالى: وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا [مريم:57] فلا يشترط ولا يلزم أن نذكرهم بحسب الترتيب، ولكن نستطيع أن نفهم من القرآن نوعاً من الترتيب الزمني لوجودهم بعد آدم وبعد نوح عليهما السلام، فإنه من المؤكد أن الله تعالى جعل أمة وقرناً بعد قرن قوم نوح، وهم قوم عاد: وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ [الأعراف:69] فلا نعلم كم بينهم من زمن، فبعد نوح عليه السلام قص الله علينا خبر هود عليه السلام وأن الله أرسله إلى عاد، وكانت عاد في الأحقاف ، وهناك من يزعم أنهم في بلاد الرافدين ، كما قال تعالى: وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ [الأحقاف:21]. 
إذاً: ذكر الله تعالى زمانهم ومكانهم.. زمانهم من جهة أنهم من بعد قوم نوح، ومكانهم الأحقاف ، وذكر رسولهم وهو هود عليه السلام. 
ثم جاء بعد عاد قوم آخرون وهم ثمود، ورسولهم صالح عليه السلام، وهنا يقول المؤرخون: إن هذه أمم بائدة، وكلها كانت قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام، فإذاً: عندنا من الرسل آدم ونوح وهود وصالح، ثم بعد ذلك جاء إدريس عليه السلام على أحد الأقوال، ثم بعث الله إبراهيم عليه السلام بعد أن باد من باد وفني من فني، وإبراهيم عليه السلام هو رسول أرسله الله تبارك وتعالى، وجعل في ذريته النبوة والكتاب، فأول مولود له إسماعيل ثم إسحاق: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ [إبراهيم:39] فكان لإبراهيم إسماعيل وإسحاق، وكان له ابن أخ وهو لوط، وكان في زمنه، قال تعالى: فَآمَنَ لَهُ لُوطٌ [العنكبوت:26] وذكر الله أصحاب مدين إذ قال لهم نبيهم الذي هو شعيب: وَمَا قَوْمُ لُوطٍ مِنْكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ [هود:89] أي: ما هم ببعيد منكم تاريخياً، يقول: فأنا أرسلت بعد لوط، فيكون شعيب عليه السلام قريباً من عهد إبراهيم، فلا يكون صحيحاً أن موسى عليه السلام لما توجه تلقاء مدين ؛ قابل شعيباً، وأين إبراهيم من موسى على هذا القول؟ المدة بعيدة وقد يكون المراد بقول شعيب: وَمَا قَوْمُ لُوطٍ مِنْكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ [هود:89] أي: في المكان؛ لأن مدين شمال جزيرة العرب ، وقرى قوم لوط سدوم وعمورية ، فإذاً: أرضهم قريبة منهم، كما قال تعالى: وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مُصْبِحِينَ * وَبِاللَّيْلِ [الصافات:137-138] ويكون المعنى: إنكم تعرفونهم وليسوا ببعيدين منكم، والله أعلم. 
فذكرنا هنا إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ولوطاً وشعيباً عليهم السلام، فهؤلاء خمسة، بالإضافة إلى الخمسة الذين سبق ذكرهم فيصير العدد عشرة، ثم بعد ذلك إسحاق الذي من نسله أكثر الأنبياء، حيث تفرع عنه الأسباط، يقول يوسف عليه السلام: إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ [يوسف:4] الأسباط أحد عشر ولداً، ويوسف الثاني عشر. 
فهؤلاء اثنا عشر، وهؤلاء هم بنو إسرائيل (يعقوب عليه السلام). 
إذاً: نبدأ بيعقوب الأب، وبعده يوسف عليه السلام؛ لأنه أفضلهم، ثم بعد ذلك الأسباط، ولم يذكر الله تعالى لنا أسماءهم، وإنما ذهب يعقوب وأهله، وسكنوا مصر ، ثم بعد ذلك تناسلوا وتكاثروا حتى بعث الله تبارك وتعالى منهم موسى عليه السلام، وبعث مع موسى هارون، فقد صاروا أربعة؛ يعقوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون فيكون عدد الأنبياء الذين ذكرناهم أربعة عشر رسولاً ونبياً، وبعد ذلك: جاءت رسل بني إسرائيل وهم كثير، كما قال الناظم: 
في تلك حجتنا منهم ثمانية من بعد عشر ويبقى سبعة وهم 
ذكر الله تبارك وتعالى ثمانية عشر رسولاً في قوله تعالى: وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ * وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلًّا هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ * وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ * وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلًّا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ [الأنعام:83-86].
ويبقى لدينا يونس عليه السلام، هل نستطيع أن نصفه بأنه من أنبياء بني إسرائيل؟ يحتمل، ولكن فيما يظهر أن يونس عليه السلام قبل ذلك، أو أنه في منطقة أخرى ؛ لأن الله تعالى بعثه إلى أهل العراق إلى الأشوريين، وهم أمة من الأمم القديمة التي كانت في بلاد الرافدين في نينوى وما حولها، فيبدو -والله أعلم- أنه قبل ذلك، ثم بعث الله أيوب عليه السلام، وبعد ذلك داود، وقد جعل الله تعالى لداود ابنه خليفة وهو سليمان عليه السلام، وجاء بعد ذلك: إلياس واليسع وذو الكفل، ثم يأتي الأنبياء الثلاثة المعروفون المشهورون من بني إسرائيل، وهم: زكريا وابنه يحيى عليهما السلام، وثالثهم عيسى عليه السلام. 
بعد ذلك جاء خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، هؤلاء هم الذين قص الله تبارك وتعالى علينا في القران.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الحبيب أبو محمد الغامدي، نفع الله به
لعل تجعل هذه المسألة وفقك الله محل بحث في وقت سعة ..

----------


## عبد الله اليوسف

قال الشيخ أبو محمد وفقه الله: "قول بعض العلماء ان ادريس قبل نوح عليه السلام فيه نظر ولعل عمدتهم بعض الآثار الإسرائيلية". وهذا صحيح؛ إذ الإخباريون يزعمون أن إدريس عليه السلام هو أخنوخ الوارد في عمود نسب نوح عليه السلام في التوراة وهو فيها: أخنوخ بن يارد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم، ونوح -بزعمهم- هو ابن لامك بن متوشالح بن أخنوخ. والمقصود أن اسم "إدريس" لم يرد في التوراة التي بين أيدي اليهود لكن كثيرا من المؤلفين المسلمين زعموا أن أخنوخ هذا هو إدريس عليه السلام، ومن ذلك:
1- جاء في سيرة ابن هشام: "نوح بن لمك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ ، وهو إدريس النبي".
2- قال ابن قتيبة في المعارف: "وولد لليارد أخنوخ وهو إدريس".
3- وفي أنساب الأشراف للبلاذري: " أخبرني جماعة من أهل العلم بالكتب قالوا: نوح عليه السلام بن لامك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ- وهو إدريس عليه السلام- بن يارد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم...وروي عن محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار، أنه قال: سمى أخنوخ"إدريس" لأنه أول من خط بقلم".


4- ورد في تاريخ الطبري:  "أخنوخ بن يرد وأخنوخ ادريس النبي".
5-وقال الطبري في تفسيره: " وأما أهل الأنساب فإنهم يقولون:"إدريس"، جد نوح بن لمك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ، و"أخنوخ" هو"إدريس بن يرد بن مهلائيل". وكذلك روي عن وهب بن منبه".
6-وفي الكشف والبيان قال الثعلبي في تفسير قوله تعالى: "واذكر في الكتاب إدريس": "وهو جد نوح، فسمي إدريس لكثرة درسه الكتب، واسمه أخنوخ".
وما مضى غيض من فيض ولم يوردوا -عفا الله عنهم- دليلا عقليا أو نقليا على أن أخنوخ هو إدريس. والظاهر أن بعضهم قرأ قوله تعالى :"ورفعناه مكانا عليا"، ثم وجد في التوراة ذكر رجل اسمه أخنوخ بن يارد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم وأن الله رفع أخنوخ إليه، فاستنبط أن إدريس هو أخنوخ وبنى عليه أن إدريس هو جد نوح. ولا يبعد أن أول من قال بهذا القول الباطل هو وهب بن منبه؛ ففي كتاب المعارف لابن قتيبة: " قال وهب: إن إدريس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان رجلاً طويلاً ضخم البطن عريض الصدر قليل شعر الجسد، كثير شعر الرأس وكانت إحدى أذنيه أعظم من الأخرى، وكانت في جسده نكتة بيضاء من غير برص، وكان دقيق الصوت دقيق المنطق قريب الخطا إذا مشى، وإنما سمي إدريس لكثرة ما كان يدرس في كتب الله تعالى وسنن الإسلام، وأنزل عليه ثلاثون صحيفة، وهو أول من خط بالقلم، وأول من خاط الثياب ولبسها، وكانوا من قبله يلبسون الجلود، واستجاب له ألف إنسان ممن كان يدعوه، فلما رفعه الله اختلفوا بعده وأحدثوا الأحداث إلى زمن نوح. وهو أبو جد نوح ورفع وهو ابن ثلاثمائة وخمس وستين سنة، وفي التوراة أن أخنوخ أحسن قدام الله تعالى فرفعه إليه. وولد لإدريس متوشالخ على ثلثمائة سنة من عمره، وولد لمتوشالخ لمك وولك لمك غلام فسماه نوح".ويبدو أن لوهبا كتابا في قصص الأنبياء نقل منه الكثير من المفسرين والإخباريين,

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا ايها الاخوة الكرام على مداخلاتكم القيمة 
واقول للاخ  الكريم اشرف ا ن  جميع من ذكرفي القران الكريم هم من الرسل عليهم السلام
 كماقال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الفتوى التالية
س هل الأنبياء المذكورون في قوله تعالى: {إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح...} رسل أم لا؟ ومن أول الرسل؟

 الإجابة:  

النبيون المذكورون في قوله تعالى: {إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده}، كلهم رسلٌ لقوله تعالى في سياقها: {رسلاً مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل}.

وكلُّ من ذكر في القرآن من النبيين فهم رسل لقوله تعالى: {ولقد أرسلنا رسلاً من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك}.

وأول الرسل نوح، وآخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لقوله تعالى: {كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده}، وقد ثبت في حديث الشفاعة أن الناس يأتون نوحاً فيقولون له: أنت أول رسول أرسله الله إلى أهل الأرض، ولقوله تعالى في محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: {ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين}، وإذا كان خاتم النبيين فهو خاتم الرسل قطعاً إذ لا رسالة إلا بنبوة ولهذا يقال: كل رسول نبي وليس كل نبي رسولاً.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

مجموع فتاوى و رسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين المجلد الأول - باب الرسل.

----------


## محمد براء

هذا مقال كتبته قبل فترة في ملتقى أهل التفسير :
هل إدريس عليه السلام هو أخنوخ ؟
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 
جاء في التوراة المحرفة في سفر التكوين في الإصحَاحِ الْخَامِسِ : "1هذَا كِتَابُ مَوَالِيدِ آدَمَ، يَوْمَ خَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ. عَلَى شَبَهِ اللهِ عَمِلَهُ. 2ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُ، وَبَارَكَهُ وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ آدَمَ يَوْمَ خُلِقَ. 3وَعَاشَ آدَمُ مِئَةً وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ وَلَدًا عَلَى شَبَهِهِ كَصُورَتِهِ وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ شِيثًا. 4وَكَانَتْ أَيَّامُ آدَمَ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ شِيثًا ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 5فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.
6وَعَاشَ شِيثُ مِئَةً وَخَمْسَ سِنِينَ، وَوَلَدَ أَنُوشَ. 7وَعَاشَ شِيثُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ أَنُوشَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَسَبْعَ سِنِينَ، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 8فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ شِيثَ تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَاثْنَتَيْ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.
9وَعَاشَ أَنُوشُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ قِينَانَ. 10وَعَاشَ أَنُوشُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ قِينَانَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 11فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ أَنُوشَ تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسَ سِنِينَ، وَمَاتَ.
12وَعَاشَ قِينَانُ سَبْعِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ. 13وَعَاشَ قِينَانُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 14فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ قِينَانَ تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَعَشَرَ سِنِينَ، وَمَاتَ.
15وَعَاشَ مَهْلَلْئِيلُ خَمْسًا وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ يَارَدَ. 16وَعَاشَ مَهْلَلْئِيلُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ يَارَدَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 17فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسًا وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.
18وَعَاشَ يَارَدُ مِئَةً وَاثْنَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ أَخْنُوخَ. 19وَعَاشَ يَارَدُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ أَخْنُوخَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 20فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ يَارَدَ تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَاثْنَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.
21وَعَاشَ أَخْنُوخُ خَمْسًا وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ مَتُوشَالَحَ. 22وَسَارَ أَخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ مَتُوشَالَحَ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. 23فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ أَخْنُوخَ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسًا وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً. 24وَسَارَ أَخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَخَذَهُ".

قلت : وقد ذكر أهل السير والتوريخ أن إدريس عليه اسلام هو أخنوخ المذكور .  قَالَ إمام المغازي اِبْن إِسْحَاق رحمه الله تعالى فِي أَوَّل السِّيرَة النَّبَوِيَّة لَمَّا سَاقَ النَّسَب الْكَرِيم فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ إِلَى نُوح قَالَ : " اِبْن لَمْك بْن مَتُّوشَلَخ بْن خَنُوخٍ - وَهُوَ إِدْرِيس النَّبِيّ فِيمَا يَزْعُمُونَ- " . قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى في الفتح (6/373) : " وَأَشَارَ بِذَلِكَ إِلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الْقَوْل مَأْخُوذ عَنْ أَهْل الْكِتَاب " .
وقال الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله تعالى في ألفية السيرة في سياق النسب الكريم : 
[poem=font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وهْو ابنُ لامَكَ بنِ مَتُّوشَلَخا = ابْنِ خَنُوحَ وهْو فيما وُرِّخا
إدريسُ فيما زعموا يَرْدٌ أبُهْ = وهو ابنُ مَهْليلَ بنِ قَيْنن يَعْقِبُهْ[/poem]

ومما يوهم أن أخنوخ المذكور في التوراة المحرفة هو إدريس ما جاء فيها : " 24وَسَارَ أَخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَخَذَهُ " . وقد ذكر الله تعالى في كتابه أنه رفع إدريس فقال : " وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا (56) وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا (57) " فيقال: إن الأخذ المذكور في العهد القديم هو الرفع الذي ذكره الله تعالى، ولذلك قال ابن عاشور رحمه الله تعالى في تفسير هذه الآية : " قال جماعة من المفسرين : هو رفع مجازي . والمراد : رفع المنزلة لما أوتيه من العلم الذي فاق به على من سلفه . ونقل هذا عن الحسن ، وقال به أبو مسلم الأصفهاني . 
وقال جماعة : هو رفع حقيقي إلى السماء . وفي الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين : " وَسَارَ أَخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَخَذَهُ " . وعلى هذا فرفعه مثل رفع عيسى عليه السلام . - قال أبو الحسنات : هذا رواه ابن جرير عن مجاهد -
والأظهر أن ذلك بعد نزوع روحه وروْحنة جثته  " ا. هـ كلامه . 

ومما يستدل به على أن إدريس ليس أخنوخ ما جاء في حديث الإسراء والمعراج في الصحيحين : " فَلَمَّا مَرَّ جِبْرِيلُ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِإِدْرِيسَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ وَالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ " .
فأَخَذَ الإمام أَبُو بَكْر بْن الْعَرَبِيّ رحمه الله تعالى مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ إِدْرِيس لَمْ يَكُنْ جَدًّا لِنُوحٍ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل لِأَنَّ إِلْيَاس قَدْ وَرَدَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل ، وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ أَجْدَاده لَقَالَ لَهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ آدَم وَإِبْرَاهِيم : " وَالِابْن الصَّالِح " .
قال الحافظ : " وَهُوَ اِسْتِدْلَالٌ جَيِّد، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ قَدْ يُجَاب عَنْهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَالَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى سَبِيل التَّوَاضُع وَالتَّلَطُّف فَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ نَصًّا فِيمَا زَعَمَ " .
وقَالَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاض رَحِمَهُ اللَّه في شرح الحديث المتقدم : " هَذَا مُخَالِف لِمَا يَقُولهُ أَهْل النَّسَب وَالتَّارِيخ مِنْ أَنَّ إِدْرِيس أَب مِنْ آبَاء النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَأَنَّهُ جَدّ أَعْلَى لِنُوحٍ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَنَّ نُوحًا هُوَ اِبْن لَامِك بْن متوشلخ بْن خنوخ . وَهُوَ عِنْدهمْ إِدْرِيس بْن بُرْدَة بْن مهلاييل بْن قَيْنَان بْن أَنُوش بْن شيث بْن آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام . وَلَا خِلَاف عِنْدهمْ فِي عَدَد هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاء وَسَرْدهَا عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ وَإِنَّمَا يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِي ضَبْط بَعْضهَا وَصُورَة لَفْظه . وَجَاءَ جَوَاب الْآبَاء هُنَا إِبْرَاهِيم وَآدَم مَرْحَبًا بِالِابْنِ الصَّالِح . وَقَالَ إِدْرِيس : مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِح كَمَا قَالَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَهَارُون وَيُوسُف وَيَحْيَى وَلَيْسُوا بِآبَاءٍ صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِمْ .
 وَقَدْ قِيلَ : عَنْ إِدْرِيس إِنَّهُ إِلْيَاس وَأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِجَدٍّ لِنُوحٍ فَإِنَّ إِلْيَاس مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة إِبْرَاهِيم وَإِنَّهُ مِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَأَنَّ أَوَّل الْمُرْسَلِينَ نُوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث الشَّفَاعَة " .
قلت : هذا القول يُذْكَرُ عَنْ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ - كما قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه -  قال الحافظ : "أَمَّا قَوْل اِبْن مَسْعُود فَوَصَلَهُ عَبْد بْن حُمَيْدٍ وَابْن أَبِي حَاتِم بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَنٍ عَنْهُ قَالَ : إِلْيَاس هُوَ إِدْرِيس ، وَيَعْقُوب هُوَ إِسْرَائِيل . وَأَمَّا قَوْل اِبْن عَبَّاس ، فَوَصَلَهُ جُوَيْبِرٌ فِي تَفْسِيره عَنْ الضَّحَّاك عَنْهُ وَإِسْنَاده ضَعِيف ، وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يَجْزِم بِهِ الْبُخَارِيّ  " ثم قال : " إِنْ ثَبَتَ مَا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّ إِلْيَاس هُوَ إِدْرِيس لَزِمَ أَنْ يَكُون إِدْرِيس مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة نُوح لا أَنَّ نُوحًا مِنْ ذُرِّيَّته، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَة الْأَنْعَام:  ( وَنُوحًا هَدْينَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدُ وَسُلَيْمَانُ)  إِلَى قَوْله : ( وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاس ) فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ إِلْيَاس مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة نُوح سَوَاء قُلْنَا إِنَّ الضَّمِير فِي قَوْله : " وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ " لِنُوحٍ أَوْ لِإِبْرَاهِيم ، لِأَنَّ إِبْرَاهِيم مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة نُوح فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة إِبْرَاهِيم فَهُوَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّة نُوح لَا مَحَالَة " . والله أعلم .
وكتب : أبو الحسنات الدمشقي
23/12/1428

----------


## نضال مشهود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي الكريم  أشرف بن محمد 
> تقول وقد جزم البخاري في أحاديث الأنبياء بأن إدريس جد نوح أوجد أبيه،
> لوسمحت اعطني دليل البخاري من القران اوالسنة 
> انا قدبينت من السنة الثابتة عند البخاري ان نوح اول الرسل في الارض 
> وللفائدةالترتيب الزمني للأنبياء وذكر أماكنهم 
> الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي 
> من درس: وجوب الإيمان بالأنبياء جميعاً 
> يذكر بعض العلماء الأنبياء بحسب وجودهم، وهذا فيه إشكال؛ لأنه قد يصعب ترتيبهم لما في بعضهم من الاختلاف، فمثلاً: بعضهم يقول: إن أولهم آدم، وهم متفقون على أن آدم هو أول الأنبياء، ثم بعد ذلك: نوح عليه السلام، فيأتي من يقول: إن إدريس هو الحفيد الخامس أو الرابع لآدم عليه السلام، وليس عندنا يقين في ذلك. 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ أبومحمد الغامدي، كتبَ يُخاطبني: (تقول وقد جزم البخاري في أحاديث الأنبياء بأن إدريس جد نوح أوجد أبيه).اهـ.
أولا: من باب التدقيق، ونسبة الكلام إلى أهله، فلست أنا القائل، بل العلامة الكبير ابن عاشور رحمه الله تعالى.
ثانيا: للأسف ليس في وقتي فسحة لأبحث المسألة كما أحب وأرغب؛ لذا فهذه المسألة محل بحث عندي في وقت سعة إن شاء الله وقدَّر. والسلام.

----------


## شريف شلبي

ذكر القرآن الأنبياء وطرفاً من قصصهم مع أقوامهم ولم يحفل القرآن بذكر أزمانهم وأماكنهم وترتيب إرسالهم في الغالب ، إذ أن ذلك ليس من مقصود الكتاب إذ أن المقصود الاقتداء بهم وتدبر ما حدث معهم وفهم سنن الله عز وجل من خلال الأحداث التي مرت بهم مع اقوامهم وتوضيح ما يقوم به اهل الباطل وما ينتحلونه من حجج ومواقف وعداء لدعوة الحق ، فهي نماذج من تجارب بشرية متكررة لا يؤثر فيها عامل الزمان أوالمكان .

وبمناسبة طرح هذا الموضوع - هل هناك دليل قوي على نبوة آدم ؟
وكيف نفعل بقول الله عز وجل " إنا أرسلنا إليك كما أوحينا الى نوح والنبيين من بعده " ولم يذكر آدم ، ولم يكن آدم ممن بعده ؟
وكيف نفعل بقول الله عز وجل " وعصى آدم ربه فغوى " فوصفه بالعصيان والغواية ولم يذكر أحد من الأنبياء بمثل ذلك ؟
وكيف نفعل بحديث الصحيحين حديث الشفاعة " قول الناس لنوح أنت أول رسول أرسله الله " وعلى من يقول انه نبي وليس برسول أن ياتني بدليل التفريق بين النبي والرسول .
وهل بعض الأحاديث التي تثبت نبوته - وقد حسن بعض العلماء إسنادها - هل تجابه ما ذكر في الايات والحديث السابق ذكرهما ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تفسير الشنقيطي لقوله تعالى: (تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض) 

قوله تبارك تعالى: (( تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ )) يقول الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى في أضواء البيان: لم يبين هنا هذا الذي كلمه الله منهم، وقد بين أن منهم موسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام بقوله: وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا [النساء:164]، وقوله: إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالاتِي وَبِكَلامِي [الأعراف:144]، فهذه الآيات توضح ما أجمله في قوله: ((فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ))، فبينت آيات أخر أن ممن كلم الله موسى عليه السلام. وقال ابن كثير: (منهم من كلم الله) موسى ومحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام؛ وكذلك آدم كما ورد في الحديث المروي في صحيح ابن حبان عن أبي ذر رضي الله تعالى عنه. قال مقيدة -أي: الشنقيطي - عفا الله عنه: تكليم آدم الوارد في صحيح ابن حبان يبنيه قوله تعالى: وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ [البقرة:35] وأمثالها من الآيات، فإنه ظاهر بأنه غير واسطة الملك، وإنما كان تكليماً مباشراً من الله سبحانه وتعالى. ويظهر من هذه الآية نهي حواء عن الشجرة على لسانه، فهو رسول إليها بذلك، يعني: الله سبحانه وتعالى كلم آدم عليه السلام، وآدم بلغ حواء كما قال تعالى: وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ [البقرة:35]، فالتكليف لآدم. قال القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى: (( مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ ))، وقد سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن آدم: أنبي مرسل هو؟ فقال: (نعم، نبيٌّ مكلم)، فهذا يدل على دخول آدم عليه السلام في قوله تعالى: (( مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ )) يعني: بلا واسطة. قال ابن عطية : وقد تأول بعض الناس أن تكليم آدم كان في الجنة، فعلى هذا تبقى خاصية موسى عليه السلام. وقال ابن جرير : لأن آدم كان هو النبي أيام حياته بعد أن أُهبط إلى الأرض، والرسول من الله جل ثناؤه إلى ولده، فغير جائز أن يكون معنياً -وهو الرسول- بقوله تعالى: فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى [البقرة:38] أي: رسل. وقد وصف نوح عليه السلام بأنه أول رسول في حديث الشفاعة: (فيأتون نوحاً فيقولون: أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل الأرض)، ويشهد له قوله تعالى: إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ [النساء:163]، وهذا يشكل على ما تقدم أن آدم رسول! والظاهر: أنه لا طريق للجمع بين هذه النصوص إلا من وجهين: آن آدم أرسل لزوجه في الجنة، ونوح أول رسول أرسل في الأرض، ويدل على هذا الجمع ما ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما في حديث الشفاعة ففيه: (ائتوا نوحاً فإنه أول رسول بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض) فمفهومه: أن آدم عليه السلام أول رسول من الله إلى زوجه حواء في الجنة، وليس رسولاً إلى أهل الأرض، فلا تعارض، فقوله: (إلى أهل الأرض) لو لم يرد به الاحتراز عن رسول بعث لغير أهل الأرض لكان ذلك الكلام حشواً، لكن المقصود به الاحتراز عن رسالة آدم إلى زوجه في الجنة كما ذكرناه، ويستأنس له

قال الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي 
والتفريق بين الأَنْبِيَاء وبين الرسل صحيح، ويدل عليه حديث أبي ذر رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، وهو حديث طويل، يسأل فيه أبو ذر رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن أمور كثيرة.
ومن آخرها {سأله عن آدم، هل كَانَ نبياً؟ 
فقال له الرَّسُول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: نعم نبي مكلَّم.
فقَالَ: يا رَسُول الله كم عدد الأنبياء؟ 
قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً، والرسل ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر}    . 
وهذا الحديث ورد بعدة طرق، وصححه بعض العلماء.
يقول بعض العلماء: إن عدد الأَنْبِيَاء كعدد أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وعدد الرسل كعدد أصحاب بدر . 
فهنا مناسبة بين عدد الأَنْبِيَاء وبين عدد الرسل من جهة، وبين عدد أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جميعاً وبين عدد أصحاب بدر خاصة. 
فهَؤُلاءِ الرسل الذين هم من ضمن المائة والأربع وعشرين ألفاً هم الذين جاءوا وبعثوا إِلَى أمم كافرة، ولهذا الذين قص الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى في القُرْآن قصصهم مع أقوامهم هم من الرسل، ولهذا مع أن آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلام نبي كما جَاءَ في الحديث، وفي غيره من الأدلة. 
ففي حديث الشَّفَاعَة الصحيح يقول الناس: يا نوح إنك أول رسول   ، إذاً آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلام نبي،  ونوح أول الرسل، بمعنى: أنه جَاءَ إِلَى قوم كافرين. 
فبعثه الله بعد أن تخلى النَّاس عن التوحيد، وارتكبوا الشرك يوضحه قوله تَعَالَى في الحديث القدسي: {وإني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم، وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم، وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم }    
كما جَاءَ ذلك في حديث عياض بن حمار رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، فلما اجتالتهم الشياطين بعد قرون، قيل: إنها عشرة. 
كما قال عبد الله بن عباس -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ-: بعد عشرة قرون من آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وقع الشرك في قوم نوح،    فأشركوا، فجاء نوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلام، لكن الأَنْبِيَاء قبل نوح موجودون، ومنهم آدم وقيل إن منهم إدريس عَلَيْهِ السَّلام، وفي الرسل هود، وصالح، وموسى، هَؤُلاءِ الرسل سمُوا رسلاً؛ لأنهم واجهوا أقوامهم بدين جديد فكذبهم أقوامهم في ذلك. 
فهذا هو أوضح وأجلى الفروق بين النبي وبين الرسول أما بقية كلام المُصنِّف فصحيح، فإن الرسل أخص من الأنبياء، ولذلك عددهم أقل، وهذا هو الراجح، وهو ما اختاره شَيْخ الإِسْلامِ ابْن تَيْمِيَّةَ وغيره من المحققين. 
فكل رَسُول نبي، وليس كل بني رسول؛ لأن من بعثه الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى إِلَى قومه عَلَى شريعة من قبله وأوحى إليه أن يبلغهم فلا يسمى رسولاً عَلَى هذا الاصطلاح، وإنما هو نبي من الأَنْبِيَاء.

----------


## شريف شلبي

جزاك الله خيراً على الافادة والاهتمام الذي يسعدني كثيراً وأرجو عدم الانصراف - ولكن : 
* آية النساء لم يتم الرد عليها  رغم أهميتها ودلالتها من وجهة نظري " إنا اوحينا اليك كما اوحينا الى نوح والنبيين من بعده " على ان آدم ليس بنبي .
*  قوله تعالى " وقلنا يا آدم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنة " لا يعني ان الكلام مباشرة من الله بغير واسطة وإلا كيف تقول في قوله تعالى : "وناداهما ربهما " وقوله تعالى " وقلنا لبني اسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض " وغيرها كثير في الكتاب .
* هل يجوز ان يكون آدم نبياً  مع قوله تعالى " وعصى آدم ربه فغوى "
* الجمع الذي ذكره الشنقيطي رحمه الله أظن أن فيه شيئاً من التعسف ، والأدلة المتعارضة ليست متكافئة في القوة والثبوت حتى مع افتراض تصحيح بعض العلماء للروايات التي تثبت نبوة آدم ورسالته ، فما علينا ان نسلك طريق الترجيح ؟ وإن لم يسلك هذا السبيل في مثل هذه المسألة فمتى يسلك ؟

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،





> .......
> 
> وبمناسبة طرح هذا الموضوع - هل هناك دليل قوي على نبوة آدم ؟
> وكيف نفعل بقول الله عز وجل " إنا أرسلنا إليك كما أوحينا الى نوح والنبيين من بعده " ولم يذكر آدم ، ولم يكن آدم ممن بعده ؟


ماذا عن الآية 37 من سورة البقرة؟ 




> .......
> وكيف نفعل بقول الله عز وجل " وعصى آدم ربه فغوى " فوصفه بالعصيان والغواية ولم يذكر أحد من الأنبياء بمثل ذلك ؟


أخي : ماذا عن الآية التالية للآية التي ذكرتها ؟ (122 من سورة طه)




> .......
> وكيف نفعل بحديث الصحيحين حديث الشفاعة " قول الناس لنوح أنت أول رسول أرسله الله " وعلى من يقول انه نبي وليس برسول أن ياتني بدليل التفريق بين النبي والرسول .
> 
> وهل بعض الأحاديث التي تثبت نبوته - وقد حسن بعض العلماء إسنادها - هل تجابه ما ذكر في الايات والحديث السابق ذكرهما ؟


سؤال: إلى من يُرسل الله آدم عليه السلام، وليس بالأرض أحد إلا هو، وزوجه ؟؟؟

ثم إن الشريعة قد تلقاها آدم عليه السلام من ربه، فلم يكن من البشر أحد من أهل الأرض في زمانه، (وإلى قيام الساعة) إلا بنوه.

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ الفاضل / ابو مريم حفظه الله واكرمه 
آيتا البقرة وطه تتحدث عن توبة الله على آدم ولم أنازع في ذلك ، ولكني قصدت أنه لم يوصف أحد من الأنبياء بما وصف به من العصيان والغواية ( قبل التوبة ) .
ولا يزال الاشكال عندي قائماً في آية النساء " والنبيين من بعده "

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاية في ان الله ناداهما صريحة في كلام الله له وقدورد في الاية الاخرى(( يا ادم انبئهم باسمائهم ))
والاصل فيه الحقيقة مالم يصرفه صارف ثم جاء في السنة بانه نبي مكلم وفي السنة كذلك مايثبت كلام الله له كما ثيت 
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (خلق الله آدم على صورته طوله ستون ذراعا فلما خلقه قال اذهب فسلم على أولئك نفر من الملائكة جلوس فاستمع ما يحيونك فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك فقال السلام عليكم فقالوا السلام عليك ورحمة الله فزادوه ورحمة الله فكل من يدخل الجنة على صورة آدم فلم يزل الخلق ينقص بعد حتى الآن). 

رواه البخاري


اما بني اسرائيل في قوله تعالى  ((وقلنا لبني اسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض))
  فما داموا ليسو ابانبياء فلايمكن ان الله كلمهم الابواسطة انبيائهم كموسى عليه السلام واما اية ((نوح والنبيين من بعده))
 فهل ادم بعده قلنا نوح اول رسول الى اهل الارض كمافي الصحيح 
والانبياء والرسل بعده داخلون فيها و لايدخل فيها ادم لانه قبله وهوابوالبشر
واما عصيان ادم فقد ذكر وذكرت معه توبته وان الله تاب عليه لانها اول معصية لبشر ليبين الله لذريته خطر المعصية وشؤمها
كيف انه بسببها اخرج من الجنة وعلم الله بنيه كيفية التوبة من الذنوب وخطر طاعة الشيطان والله اعلم

----------


## نضال مشهود

> جزاك الله خيراً على الافادة والاهتمام الذي يسعدني كثيراً وأرجو عدم الانصراف - ولكن : 
> * آية النساء لم يتم الرد عليها  رغم أهميتها ودلالتها من وجهة نظري " إنا اوحينا اليك كما اوحينا الى نوح والنبيين من بعده " على ان آدم ليس بنبي .
> *  قوله تعالى " وقلنا يا آدم اسكن انت وزوجك الجنة " لا يعني ان الكلام مباشرة من الله بغير واسطة وإلا كيف تقول في قوله تعالى : "وناداهما ربهما " وقوله تعالى " وقلنا لبني اسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض " وغيرها كثير في الكتاب .
> * هل يجوز ان يكون آدم نبياً  مع قوله تعالى " وعصى آدم ربه فغوى "
> * الجمع الذي ذكره الشنقيطي رحمه الله أظن أن فيه شيئاً من التعسف ، والأدلة المتعارضة ليست متكافئة في القوة والثبوت حتى مع افتراض تصحيح بعض العلماء للروايات التي تثبت نبوة آدم ورسالته ، فما علينا ان نسلك طريق الترجيح ؟ وإن لم يسلك هذا السبيل في مثل هذه المسألة فمتى يسلك ؟


ما هذا يا أخي . . ؟

قال تعالى :

لَّـكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلاَةَ وَالْمُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ أُوْلَـئِكَ سَنُؤْتِيهِمْ أَجْراً عَظِيماً {162}‏ إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً {163} وَرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلاً لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً {164} رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً {165} لَّـكِنِ اللّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيداً {166} ( النساء)

فالكلام كله عن الأنبياء المرسلين . . . وهذا واضح .
والنبي آدم ليس رسولا ، بل أول الرسل  نوح - عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام .

----------

